# We are SOLD OUT, but...



## TrackClub (Mar 6, 2012)

Trillium Sept CTMP Grand Prix track event is now sold out for all groups, BUT some Solo level spots are still available - get them before they are gone 

Also, believe it or not, Oct 3-5 event is "just around the corner" and you can still get super early bird pricing for it, but don't wait too long, as the price is going up 6 wks prior to the date (and then again 3 wks prior) and the event is filling up fast already.

Yep, we run HIGH QUALITY, TOP VALUE, SERIOUS FUN events and we do SELL THEM OUT 

Wanna see how we compare value wise?
Go to Toronto Track Days | Lapping, Time Attack, Driving Schools and More and see for yourself...

Visit BMW Club of Canada, Trillium Chapter | then "schools" tab for all the details on dates, pricing specials, event description, tips on how to prepare, ‎important prerequisites, etc. Any questions after you've read the above? Post them here and I will be happy to assist!

‎Happy motoring!


----------

